# 1587 gets with it



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

figured i may as well start this thread now since im finally starting to get some of my stuff in.
*list goes as follows:*
5 gal 4 port tank
dual viair 400's
110/145 pressure switch
dual 3/8" smc all metal watertraps
EAI 7 switch box
8 asco valves
single needle 160 psi tank pressure gauge
3/8" front line w/ flow controls and mufflers
1/4" rear line
custom hatch setup
custom gauge setup
uavair aero sport fronts over v-maxx coils
firestone w/ brackets rears
*already recieved:*
tank
compressors
pressure switch
watertraps
gauges
switch box
custom gauge setup
220 psi bag gauges

*will receive 12/29:* (according to UPS)
lines
switches
fittings
*need to order:*
valves
front bags
rear bags
*the car:*








































*some goodies as of now:*








*the work so far:*
havent done much besides strip the interior. center console is out. rear seats are out. dash under steering column is out. planning on running electrical inside the car through the center console. air lines will be run on frame rails. im not a huge fan of the a-column pods so i wanted to make something to hold my gauges. i have a pioneer avic d-2 double din, so the gauge panel was out of the question. i never use my ash tray, or cupholders, so i figured "why not?"
workspace
























gauges in ash tray
























revised, tray finished in wood. need to paint and they will be done. wiring possibly tomorrow (weather permitting)
































no pictures of the cupholder one, kind of revising that one i think. the angle is perfect on the ash tray ones though, very happy with the outcome thus far. just some paint and some clean up and those should be good to go. the hatch will be starting to get built anytime after the 1st. a friend is helpin me out with that and we are building it all in his shop. i will update this thread as frequently as possible. like i said i cant ebilive that im making this thread, air has been a dream for a long while and i am very happy i decided to quit being a puss and just start blowin money. i had a set goal of around $1200 but after a couple of calculations, i will probably be looking at around $1600+
i need to thank a couple people for giving me most of everything i need to know. without these guys help, i WOULD NOT be even close to where i am right now in this build. i had no idea what i was talking about (and still am learning). the air suspension forum was always a little scary to me with everyones cars, a lot of well known guys in here and i didnt think i would get the welcome i have gotten. so a HUGE thanks goes out to:
santi 
PIFF
andrew "buck" m.
*so stay tuned, updates are always around the corner* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 8:45 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

good luck








ill be watching this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

I like


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Ill b watchin this as well im startin my setup end of jan, so im sure watchin ur build should help me out alot


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

Have you tested the fit of that with the console actually in the car? I have a hidden volts gauge in my ashtray and it took a bit of work to get it to fit under the lid because the leads and bottom of the gauge housing hit. Once you add some PTCs to the back of those gauges, you might find you have some clearance issues.








Looks good so far


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yeah already tested. it was a bitch







i had to cut off a lot of the back of the panel, but you can only see the top. this was the first "prototype"








cut down to this


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Looking forward to watching!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the eurowerks badge.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the eurowerks badge.

ill be there again next year, lower this time


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

watching this.....i got the same tank and vmaxx just dont know if i want to go manual or digital on the pressure, il be putting either in the same spot...cant wait to see keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

didnt get around to doing anything today, too damn busy. i am supposed to be getting some goodies tomorrow from suicide doors and i believe my switchbox, so i may get something done tomorrow. or at least give you all some worthless pictures to look at


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: 1587 gets with it (ericjohnston27)*

just got home... no UPS. also got some more good news. still hadnt recieved my tracking number from suicide doors for the big order of fittings i put in about a week ago. no biggie, figured since there was a holiday they would be backed up. gave them a call to see if i could get the tracking number via telephone... yep, hadnt shipped and the guy told me that roughly 98% of my order was out of stock and it "could be weeks" before they were stocked up to fill the order. however, they were super cool about it and refunded my money on the spot. i need to thank *[email protected]* for stepping in big time to fill the order and even offer me free shipping to get me the much needed fittings. he even checked stock of every fitting needed over the phone with me, that is very very impressive service and I cant thank him enough to take the time and do that for me. every email was responded to within literally minutes today even with this being the first day back from the holiday vacation and probably being quite busy. once again i am dumbfounded by the knowledge and helpfulness of everyone i have gone to with my air ride questions. so far the experience has been a positive one, when we start installing stuff, that may be a different story








so once again, THANK YOU Kevin!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: 1587 gets with it (ericjohnston27)*

Hahaha yup, that about sums up my experience with suicide doors too. It seems that many of the orders submitted aren't ever received or fulfilled








Look forward to the rest of your build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it wasnt a bad experience i guess you could say. an email saying they were out of the fittings would have been nice though. but like i said it is right after the holidays, so i gave them the benifit of the doubt. they were quite understanding and refunded me right away. i just wish i could have gotten the info sooner. now instead of putting everything together, i get to wait longer and just stare at all the stuff piling up in my living room


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

[email protected] is the man. I send all my customers/friends to him! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yeah hes helped me out quite a bit so far. always answers the phone, and always returns emails and any questions super quick. also i usually get a tracking number within minutes to a couple hours, not weeks or days.


----------



## Alive By time (Feb 2, 2006)

your wheels look warped or somthing the 4th picture down... wierd camera angle?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wide angle lens http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
check this one out


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

got my EAI switchbox today!!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

true...true


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

i'll take one of the ashtray gauge pods







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i will make them for you if you want. seriously, itd be cool to see it in some other guys cars. just need to paint it and it will be done. 
have a quick question though. those of you with the EAI switchbox's, i have seen that a lot of peoples have the cord routed through the center console with a single hole drilled through the rear cupholder (for those of you with the center cupholders). how did you go about disassembling the box? i just opened it up and see you would have to probably cut some wires, which im not too thrilled about


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha. send me your ash tray and your gauges and you got a deal.
thank. you. buck.
and of course now that i mention the cord routing i cant find the link


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

*shiny new goodies:*


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

What i did was i drilled a little slot in the coin holder/ arm rest delete cup thing. Popped out the coin holder. Ran the switches to the front then put the cup back in. Ill get a picture of it tomorrow and post it. I didnt take the box apart at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: 1587 gets with it (ericjohnston27)*

got my new fittings order called in today finally. thanks again to [email protected] for helpin me out. 
should get some work done in the next few days hopefully. get the gauge setup painted, get the switchbox cord figured out, get the tank gauge sorted and then just have to run lines.
for those of you that have terminals for wiring, does anyone feel like drawing up a diagram of how exactly you have it wired up? i am planning on having the main power wired from this:








guessing its one of the 30's? correct me if i am wrong. i still would like to be able to power my bags even when the car is off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

any answers on this?? ^^


----------



## ragu9000 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_any answers on this?? ^^

i feel happy i can help you without knowing jack about bags. 
you can test this with a simple LED or even your head unit or anything honestly. i know one of those does NOT work with the ignition off. not sure about other though. i can maybe go outside right now and test it for you . . .


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ragu9000)*

Eric, just get yourself an AMP wiring kit that they sell at Audio Stores or Best Buy. 8 gauge wire should be plenty for this, and run it directly from the battery, through the gromet in the firewall to the hatch. That way you have constant power even if the car is off.
Run the accessory wire from the fuse box, of course a switched one, so the compressors only turn on when the car is on to not drain the battery. Throw an inline fuse in there too for added safety. The accessory wire should be included in those "amp" kits, and that should go to each relay.



_Modified by Larry Appleton at 3:59 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## ragu9000 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

just checked for you. the 30s work with car off but for the 75 key needs to be on. but do what he said ^^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

eric. run the main power for the compressors from the battery to the relays. 
use 75x for anything you want to only work with the ignition. such as swtich box lights for the gauge etc.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thank you. thank you. and thank you.
and ragu, very nice of you to actually go out to the car and check for me!


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Def run the wire from the battery and do a amp kit. Its easy and only one wire to worry about if something were to happen as opposed to having to search the actual wiring of the car. Also run the pressure switch off the fuse box if not the battery will die overnight with the compressors kicking on. Cause no matter what you will leak especially if the temp is cold out. Here is a simple diagram. http://www.suicidedoors.com/fi...r.gif







Also distribution blocks help if you have a ton of wires running throughout allows less chance of blowing a fuse http://www.onlinecarstereo.com...=Boss Audio DFB2


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:15 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

got the layout started today in the hatch. will maybe get some pictures tomorrow if im not too busy. looks pretty tasty, got the tank polished sort of brushed aluminum looking. hopefully some more big progress tomorrow. should be routing lines pretty soon. sucky thing is i wont be able to get the car moving until taxes come back...








but the bags should be the last things to go in, everything else ill already be done


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_got the layout started today in the hatch. will maybe get some pictures tomorrow if im not too busy. looks pretty tasty, got the tank polished sort of brushed aluminum looking. hopefully some more big progress tomorrow. should be routing lines pretty soon. sucky thing is i wont be able to get the car moving until taxes come back...








but the bags should be the last things to go in, everything else ill already be done

Worthless talk with out pictures


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pshaw


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

sorry about the lack of photos now, exceeded bandwith is the ghey. but i guess that means im doin work if there is a lot of pictures right??



































_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 5:52 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

looks like you have access to a wood shop? nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks good!


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Nice wood work, something really original http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wood shop, and a wood master!
he will never let you see his face though. this is the best picture i have of mr. brad









_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 8:51 PM 1-5-2009_


_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 8:52 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yeah! i actually have a couple interested parties. i want to make sure it works 100% before i take orders though. but i will make one for whoever wants one
exceeded bandwith?? wtf?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

got my lines today! and my tank gauge!
20ft 1/4
20ft 1/8
30ft 3/8


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

got ya


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

more pretty things. cant really see it in the pictures but its got some sparkle to it


----------



## Drahthaar (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

There've been no updates for a few days. So here's a teaser for Eric.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

edit: ooooo clean








that wood is gorgeous
_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 9:53 PM 1-10-2009_


_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 9:53 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## Drahthaar (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_that wood is gorgeous

Now you know why I got a little freaked when you almost used it for a cutting board. $$$$


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

true that homeslice


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just need the valves for the... valves...
















not much of an update i know, but most of my pictures got wiped out thanks to photobucket's bandwith. got some more stuff finished up with the hatch area, but i wont bore you with those pictures


_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 6:34 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

create another photobcket account.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

i did... i am a whore, what can i say


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

coming along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

reason for not so many updates...
what a forcast... schools are cancelled for the rest of the week here because its too cold to be outside more than 30 seconds. they say frostbite will occur in less than 20 seconds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote »_*Tonight*
Clear. Lows near 20 below. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph. Wind chill readings 40 below to 45 below zero.
sunny 
*Thursday*
Sunny. Highs near 5 below. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph. Lowest wind chill readings 40 below to 45 below zero in the morning.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Pictures, where are they?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

at -50 outside, i doubt my camera would work. on a cool note, took a glass of cold water and threw the water out of it as high as i could and it came down snow. that was neato








but when i do have some pictures, you mr mike, will be the first to know


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_at -50 outside, i doubt my camera would work. on a cool note, took a glass of cold water and threw the water out of it as high as i could and it came down snow. that was neato










that is ****ing awesome.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_at -50 outside, i doubt my camera would work. on a cool note, took a glass of cold water and threw the water out of it as high as i could and it came down snow. that was neato








but when i do have some pictures, you mr mike, will be the first to know









Seems like you guys are having more fun than we are... only -2ish here.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
only -2ish here.









t-shirt weather


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_
t-shirt weather









Sorry, its like a blistering -8 today, but sure as hell doesnt feel like it


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

just about to order my valves... whats the difference between SMC valves and ASCO valves??? i was just going to get asco valves because thats what everyone has, but i just found smc valves for $50 cheaper... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 2:12 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

I'm running the SMCs and havent had any problems with them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Couldnt say i'd pick one over the other though.
Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks, depending on the best price i guess each is basically the same. both look the same, both wire the same, just a different name i guess??

also for those of you waiting on my ashtray gauge (you know who you are). i have hit a snag with the size of the fittings. they are too long. does anyone know how long the SMC 1/8" gauge fitting would be? the ones i got from AAC look to be just too damn long. or if there are 90 degree gauge fittings someone link me! thanks


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

http://www.suicidedoors.com/fi...elbow 
Would that work?
Or..
http://www.suicidedoors.com/fi...elbow


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

maybe... depending how long they are though. you would also have to add on the 1/4- 18" bushing that is needed ro connect it with the gauge though


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

maybe this:
http://www.suicidedoors.com/fi...elbow


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

got the power wire ran through... that carpet is i b-i-t-c-h. but you cant see it at all, completely hidden.








also i figure teasers are pretty lame, so i figure why not post up the "secret" pictures
























see it now?








wood color picked for certain areas, others will be different color


----------



## beetlebouncer (Nov 1, 2007)

i want to see MORE pics


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha, you ARE alive
sent you a PM^^


_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 6:45 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i also started the car for the first time in over a month... and over a month without the valve cover on... was not sounding good at all. but she warmed up nice and started to sound a little more normal. i tore that GD PV pipe like everyone else always does so now im on a mission to fix that. lots o smoke in the engine bay when the gasket started to get warm for the first time, i thought i was going to end up like that gti that went up in flames


----------



## BallerStatus (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*









Is that black walnut I see?? Progress is looking great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Warmed up nice around here today







Felt like spring actually







Nice work man... Looking forwad to seeing it all done


----------



## Drahthaar (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (BallerStatus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BallerStatus* »_








Is that black walnut I see?? 

That would be nice but $$$$. So, it's ash veneer we've dyed jet black to look similar to ebony. It should look good when done. The pic doesn't represent the final color well. The dye is still "flat". The clear topcoat will make it a deep black but still let the grain show. 
A break from the weather would be nice to move things along. Adhesives and finishes don't behave well when the shop is this cold.
Sorry Eric, couldn't help myself. I'll be quiet now.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

hey you know more about that crap than i do. it is lookin like something now. should get that shelf put in soon and it will really start lookin like its gettin done. 
planning on cutting out the support for the valves in the spare tire opening today. than i should be able to hook up all the power as all of the wires are already ran. and yeah, the color of the wood looks so much better in person, kind of hard to catch it with a camera. cant wait to get this all set so i can just wait to get the bags in. hopefully my w2's are on there way so i can waste all of that money as well








thanks for all the kind words.
oh and fyi, we are revamping the ashtray gauges because as they sit now, the fittings are just too long, so i will keep all of you posted on those


----------



## Drahthaar (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

Eric, did a little work tonight.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nice! hey i got the wheel well diagram all mapped out. ill have to stop by tomorrow and we can cut it out. any luck finding red at all?


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Let's get this thing LOW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSh_Oc78A4o


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

well got the wheel well "support table" all cutout yesterday. (sorry no pictures)
so now i can get everything bolted down to that and get all the wires where they need to go. also got the switchbox all cut apart so i can route that under the carpet as well


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

update:
got all of the wiring finished up today. only thing not pictured is the eai switches. that is wired as well, just not routed yet
































my upgraded workspace, notice the flood lights


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

getting excited all of this work is almost over. just need to get the wood all colored up and that should be good to drop in.


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*








no words can describe how I feel right now.....


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

did you buy your damn toyota yet?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks buckster. the last two days went off without a hitch. everything went in really smooth and the floor is super solid. bolted through the underside of the well. wish i would have gotten pictures of that part. its the parts that no one sees that are the most important i think. i also took your advice and just cut the sh it out of the switches, then soldered them back instead of figureing out an easier way. glad i did it, now im almost done


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pm me, i have all sorts of diagrams and stuff we drew up if you have any questions. i also have something else exciting to let you in on


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

looking good
i still need to decide on my management that i'm gonna get
i have the bags on the way


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i just need bags and valves and im golden. no tax returns yet...


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Looking amazing can't wait to see a finished product.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

updates coming tonight, all interior wiring will be done tomorrow as i have off thanks to the dentist


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

as promised...
as many of you know, my gauge placement situation has been trying to say the least. i got the ashtray gauge lookin great, then went to fit it and the fittings were just way too long. so after long amounts of troubleshooting THEY WORK!! what I ended up doing was actually cutting the bolts on the backs of the gauges, along with the brackets and all. throwing out one nut and just shortening everything by about 1/4." they fit in the car now without any pushing or prodding to get it to sit. so i slapped some paint on a couple minutes a go and snapped some pictures. all of this will be going in the car tomorrow as well as the tank pressure gauge. which I ended up putting in the consoles rear cupholder, easy to see, easy to make.
b-rad re-threading the gauges








finished product (look at the old pictures of these and you'll see the difference)
















cupholder placement, along with the switchbox wired








paint!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

great work so far!!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks guys


----------



## Drahthaar (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

A couple of pics for Eric. 
The finish work has started.
The parts are dyed. The first coat of finish will have to wait until Wednesday.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

should look nice shiny


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

Your valves should arrive thursday. Now all you need is bags


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Drahthaar)*

Just finished doing same exact thing wiht my gauges. Set up looks sick though man really.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks to *b. diddy* and *flygli03* my setup is now complete. buying bags from these 2 guys and im all set. should be done by march 1st


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_thanks to *b. diddy* and *flygli03* my setup is now complete. buying bags from these 2 guys and im all set. should be done by *right f'n now*

Fixed


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*









i hate you


----------



## Drahthaar (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

RFN???
My fault, I locked the shop and won't let him in.








ITS TOOOOO DAMN COLD!!! 
The glue and finish won't dry and he'll have a mess.
Soon though, the weather is supposed to be warmer this weekend.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

this weekend gluing and stuff right???


----------



## Drahthaar (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

That's the plan.
Hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it will


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

................done yet?







Its *righ f'in now*, so im waiting


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

did you teflon the fittings on the guages?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yes, everything is teflon'd
update coming soon


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (Drahthaar)*

thanks to brandon at baak2basics and andrew aka buck for helping me out in a huge way. withthat said the only thing i have left to buy are bags and those are also lined up. got the valves all put together tonight... and i also think i gave myself arthritis in my right hand from wrenching
















ps: this is why i have been slacking on updates lately. about 10 years ago i had a little skating accident and basically broke out my front 5 teeth. it has been a long 10 years with just caps on there. i have had 3 root canals on these teeth and the caps broke off all the time. i decided to take the plunge and get some full permanents put in before i get married in octaober. its been a long couple weeks. right now they are just generic temps to keep the space. this is not how my teeth usually look. next appointment is next thursday when they will drill posts into my top jaw bone and finally give me some new choppers.
warning, if you click this link, the picture is kinna gross, i warned you
ouch, my "new" teeth 
_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 9:32 PM 2-5-2009_


_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 9:33 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## LB_vDub (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

Nice set up you have going there man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And ouch!







GL on the new chopper man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

For the longest time i'm like Who the f'k is Andrew M.. hahaha of course its the Knuck 'til you Buck.. hahaha 
Eric valves look good.. Now, i wouldnt have recommend u put the connecting T so close to the 'manifolds' unless you already know where they are going for sure, and how lines are gonna run.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

lol...I just got a root cannal like 3 weeks ago on my #14 tooth...and 3 weeks from now I go back to get a cap... I feel 1/5 of your pain







...congrads on the marriage, new teeth and airride...your life is taking a turn for the better my friend lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LB_vDub* »_
And ouch!







GL on the new chopper man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks, got some "sealant" put on it today to help with the throbbing pain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
let me know if you need anything else. i'd love to see some bagyards on your car.


will do boss. i would love some too. its that whole money thing though










_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Eric valves look good.. Now, i wouldnt have recommend u put the connecting T so close to the 'manifolds' unless you already know where they are going for sure, and how lines are gonna run. 

already have all the lines mapped out. should be cake

_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_ ...congrads on the marriage, new teeth and airride...your life is taking a turn for the better my friend lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah man! if you read that real slow it sounds like im some sort of *******


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well... sometimes i FEEL like a *******


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the final interior update!!!!!!!!
started with getting the damn ashtray to fit finally








in!








tadaa








all lit up








got the tank gauge goin to








better shot of tank gauge








the hatch all buttoned up. lots of wires, but it will all be covered soon








brought yo you in large by:










_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 9:33 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

also, bags are all bought, just waitin on UPS!


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Everything is looking great!!!


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

What did u do to get the Gauges to fit in the center conole. I just did mine but haven't hooked up anything yet. Also what is the 2nd relay for in the trunk set up?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it takes a lot of work to fit in there like that. the cup holder one is really easy. i assume you are talking about the ashtray one. the one pictured at the top of page 3 is not mine obviously. the way he did it is completely different that i did. its too hard to explain without really getting into it. basically the tray is too big to actually fit into the spot without some minor modification to the actual gauges and brackets. also a little modification is needed to the ducts that travel right behind the tray. if you take the tray out you will see what i mean.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

damn man stealth setup on the gauges...I like it.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*

You should've put the valves vertically, running airline can be kinda of a pain in the ass, specially 3/8s, or 1/2" they arent very flexible.. 
I like the gauge in the cup holder, i almost did that w/ mine, but didnt wanna cut in holes nad such in there..we'll see, i might still do it, but differently..


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_You should've put the valves vertically, running airline can be kinda of a pain in the ass, specially 3/8s, or 1/2" they arent very flexible.. 


air lines are run already. they come up through the floor right to where they need to go. but yeah. they arent realy easy to bend


----------



## Drahthaar (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Eric, the deck is getting closer. Sorry, no pics. But, I think you're gonna like it.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i garantee ill like it, i cant wait man. maybe weds right?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_
air lines are run already. they come up through the floor right to where they need to go. but yeah. they arent realy easy to bend









oh alright!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: 1587 gets with it (ericjohnston27)*

finally got confirmation today that both front and rear bags will be here on friday the 13th...wierd right? so this thing could potentially be on the ground by as early as this weekend/ early next week! i cant wait to see UPS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

looky what came today... still missing my leader lines








one question. is anyone actually using the uvair bearing they send with these? i know when i installed my coils i didnt put a bearing in there (the factory one). also the smaller circle plates on the right hand side above the bearings, are those used? from what i have researched i have never seen those before... any help?


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

I wondered the same thing when i got mine through spoke 2 kev he said u dont need the bearings, also i only used the top plate didnt bother with the bottom 1 i just sat the bag straight on the coil adjuster.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ill check it out when i go to install in like an hour








i didnt think you "needed" the bearing wither, but it couldnt hurt. i dont think it will raise me at all. i am planning on hacking the bushing on the top and bottom to it sits flat with the bushing in there. hopefully it gives my worn out bushings some structure until i can ordr some from J-13 or MalkiTran. i will be checking this periodically throughout the day also, so if anyone else has any pointers feel free


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Good luck man, can't wait to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so whats the best thing about being on call on the weekends?? besides having absolutely no frickin' life, you never know when hospitals are going to totally ruin your day! yay! today just happened to be that day. i literally pulled into the driveway to the garage, put my truck in park, and my ****ing pager went off. awesome, i get to go deliver an emergency trauma III bed 2 hours away... awesome. i am soo pissed off right now, didnt even open the god damn garage today. to makes things better the hospital refused delivery when i got there because our sales rep apparently didnt know what he was talking about. so the whole day was literally wasted... check back tomorrow, either its finished, or i set myself on fire.
johnston out


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that sucks man. instead of setting yourself on fire, set the sales guy on fire for ruining your day.


----------



## Drahthaar (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Consolation Pics.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

basically that^^ is sitting in my living room. it looks very lonely


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Perhaps lonely, but that looks beautiful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








very nice work


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that cherry looks stunning in person let me tell you. took almost 2 months to get it this way. quite the wait, but totally worth it.


----------



## Drahthaar (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_.............. took almost 2 months to get it this way. quite the wait, ............

2 months or 2 weeks what's the difference you didn't have the bags until yesterday.







Sorry it took so long. 
Sucks that you got called in today.








I was looking forward to seeing pics of everything together. 



_Modified by Drahthaar at 9:22 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

shush you!
tell me about it. tomorrow is another day though. hopefully it will happen tomorrow. then we shall celebrate, CAKE FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## Drahthaar (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

To hell with cake!






















Newcastle


_Modified by Drahthaar at 9:32 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

beer cake?


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

eww beer cake. Eric are you bringing the car to Eurowerks this year? I really want to see this setup in person.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yes*
*- _hopefully_








it was so much fun last year. im gonna have to show up right?


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yep, I may come back into the local car scene just for that day to see your car. I have gotten so tired of Eurowerks as a club, its too bad with all the member growth.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thatd be cool man. there were def. a lot of people there last year. fun drive also.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

where abouts in wisconsin are you from man?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

la crosse. right accross the pond from lacrecent MN


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Trunk is going to look good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw, you dont need to run that bottom plate with the ua bags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cool, thanks!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

I like the way the floor came out. BUT i dont like how the tank and all that is on top, I personally dont like to see fittings and ports showing in installs, thats personal opinion. 
Its half way through sunday, is it done yet?


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yeah what the hell man, its almost noon, you better not still be sleeping.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

having some issues. bags are in, floor is in, lines are all done. but i fried a power wire... not sure why?? and my left rear fill will not fill. the valve clicks and everyhting but nothing air wise happens


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

also with the rears. who is taking out the whole bumpstop?? thats a lot of rubber to take out. anyone done it?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

mines totaly out, but if your not going to have the front down don't take it out.
reverse rake is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

are you sure that it's the left rear fill clicking and not another one??? maybe your manifold isn't setup correctly or maybe you have a sticking valve but I'd doubt that because they are new...hmmm


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

brandon sent you a pm. 3 out of the 8 valves arent working??? ill have pictures later. santi walked me through how to take off the "heads" of a good one and replace a "bad" one. when i did that, all of the "bad" ones worked... what could cause this? 
also i am blowing fuses like no ones business. i have a 40 amp under the hood from the power line to a dist. block. from there the power is fed in 2 ways. (again, pictures later) the power wire that goes into the power on the relays is getting fried. literally fried. like bacon. i took off one of the 2 powers and just ran 1 compressor and it ran perfect, didnt blow a fuse or kill itself. didnt even get hot. but when i splice it into the other relay it fries?? 
oh yeah and only 1 needle of one gauge works. the others i got nothin... today ****ing blows. i am literally 2 seconds from taking it out and selling it all. i am dead ****ing serious. if someone if close enough to me to drive, ill pay for gas. just someone for the love of god save me


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_ if someone if close enough to me to drive, ill pay for gas. just someone for the love of god save me


dammit i was hoping it was gonna be like "if someone is close enough and comes and gets it they can have it for free"
that sucks alot man. This is one of the many reasons I am gonna go with Manual valves for my setup. Just keeping it simple. I wish i could help you and I am only about 1 hour away.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

2 minds are better than one...


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I would be down if it was still only noon, the wife gets off work in 20 mins, she would kill me if i had left for lacrosse right now. Maybe next weekend if i am not working i can come out and help.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sounds good. ill be out there...

pictures:
hatch and fronts in first. didnt get pictures of the rear because i was kind of busy
















this is where **** hit the fan
the valves with bluw tape on top are only clicking, not letting any air through. in order to dump the right rear and right front i have to actually pull the line out of the fitting. the valve will just click, nothing else. checked the power and grounds numerous times. as stated above, i took the "head" off of right rear fill (which works perfectly) i then took off the "heads" to the 3 that didnt work correctly. put the head from the fill to them and tested every one of them. they all worked when the head of the right fill was on them. what could cause this? how are 3 not working? why are they clicking and not opening? why am i asking so many questions? not seen id the right rear dump, which also doesnt work. you can see in my other pictures that the valves are installed correctly. the arrows are all going the right way, i just dont get it








this is the power.
in this picture it is only running with one compressor. i had santi on the phone when also checking this little bundle of joy. when i am only running one compressor everything works fine. no blown fuses, no fried wires. but when i plug in the secon one, it takes a couple minutes but the wire will melt itself. not sure why... also checked all connections and grounds and everything is a-ok. would that size wire be causing this? do i need thicker wire? the power wire is 4 gauge, think the wires coming off of the dist. block are maybe 12 or 14g. the fuse under the hood is a 40. also there are 2 fuses in the dist. that you can see, those are also 40. any help here?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

quick video of it running with only 1 compressor. when i hit the switches you can kind of hear it just click
FAIL!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

ok looking at the pic one of your relays is wired. the 2 reds should be across from eachother.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

Eric, you should use ground for black, red for power, and find other color for accesory (blue or w/e) and then do it that way so you know wires are correct..
Which fuses are you blowingthe one sin the Dist block or the one by the battery? 
that 4gauge wire looks thing for a 4 gauge..


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

fuse is being blown by the battery. bu i am still confused why the wire is frying.
and the wires are all in the correct spot according to suicidedoors.com. 
right now im more worried about my valve situation...


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

and the wiring looks wrong because i used black wire for something else as well. ran out of red wire. i know where everything goes


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Try switching the two relays to see if the problem follows. If the problem doesn't follow, you might have a bad compressor.
As for your valves, take one of broken heads and put it on a good valve to see if the problem follows. But from what you've already done, looks like you might have bad solenoid heads.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

compressors run fine. everything started right up and the pressure inside the tank was really smooth. i never tried taking the bad heads and putting it on a good vale. i guess thats something i should have done. if it doesnt follow what could be the problem? i cant see how 3 brand new valves would be bad right away like this... if i unhooked them from the eai brain and just hooked them up to a 12v source would they activate? or do they need to be switched? thats probabaly a dumb question


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

as soon as they come in contact w/ the + side on the battery they'll open. What the EAI switch box does is create a contact that when u push the button down it creates the circuit of power for the valve to open. So try that, run a + and - to the valve directly and see if it works..


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

alright ill do that. if it works with the direct contact but not with the eai switches. why am i getting a good power light when i tested the box to make sure it worked properly?? i tested it with this:








all corresponding switches make the pen light up when i hit the right button. so i know its routing power correctly.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_... if it doesnt follow what could be the problem? i cant see how 3 brand new valves would be bad right away like this... if i unhooked them from the eai brain and just hooked them up to a 12v source would they activate? or do they need to be switched? thats probabaly a dumb question

If it does follow, then you do have bad solenoid heads. It's not out of the question to have 3 heads that are out of box failures. They all could've been from the same batch. I'm in the medical field and I've see IV tubing sets bad from the start.
The straight to 12V source should activate the heads.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

alright. will try and get out there tonight and try it out.

thanks everyone for your help thus far. lets get this thing running


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*









that looks really really good man, the only thing that i dont like is the normal air line. I think two hard lines in silver tubing would set it off (even if the hardlines only went down to the floor and then went back to the normal air line)
I hope you can get that thing running soon.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

Looks real good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hope you get that thing running soon. I had a little bit of the same problems with my valves, but it happen to be a bad ground in the wiring harness


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah im talkin to ryan right now.
so set up for tonight im going to:
1. run a bigger wire from my dist. block to power the relays.
2. put another 40 fuse under the hood.
take off heads to bad valves, replace with good heads and test again
3. replace good heads with bad heads to see if the problem follows
4. test electrical again with the power pen
test the bad valves with the pen by piercing the insulation of the wires to see if there is any power going to it.
5. if all fails set myself on fire
6. profit.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

as long as you put your car in your driveway unlocked with the keys in it before you set yourself on fire so i can drive out there and pick up the car from you, i will be fine with that.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

update:
first of all, i need to give a huge thank you to ryanmiller, santi, brad, and everyone else who threw ideas at me to try and get these problems resolved.
ALL of the valves now work perfectly! car goes up, car goes down... feels so good to say that. what was the problem you ask?? never let friends help you wire. a couple grounds werent fully connected, causing those valves not to work. one issue still remains. the power from the dist. to the relays is still frying. BUT, i did find a solution to that as well. unfotunately it requires me to rewire the main power wire. issue is that the wire im using is an 8 gauge...thought it was a 6. since i am using 2 compressors it is trying to pull off 60 amps off of the power wire. problem is that the 8 gauge is only good to 46 amps, so when i have the 40 fuse under the hood its blowing with 2 compressors hooked up. when i am only running 1 its ok because the fuse is rated for 40 where the wire is only pulling 30. so long story made short, if i want to run 2 compressors (which obviously i do) i need to get a 4g power wire. so next weekend will be used for that, and redoing the ashtray gauges because the air lines are getting kinked back there i think. but this "should" be ready to go next weekend.
-stan marsh if you were serious about maybe makin the trek to help out for a little bit next weekend, that would be awesome, i need all the help i can get. so if you were serious pm me and ill get you what you need to know.
thanks again to all mentioned above, honestly couldnt have done it without you!


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

Depending on what day I can probably make it out there. Lacrosse is what like 30mins away from winona? What else did you need to do to finish it off?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yeah 30. im actually in onalaska which is closer to winona than lacrosse. i need to take out the rear seats and center console again to rerun my new power wire. and also just redo my ashtray gauges. which sounds harder than it is. ill be out there saturday, and sunday if i need to be. but im on call again so hopefully i dont get facked again by getting called out. but if all goes well i am putting the wheels on and taking it for its maiden voyage


----------



## Drahthaar (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

If you take a road trip, make sure it goes through LaCrosse.
At 60 amps, when is the flux capacitor getting installed?









_Modified by Drahthaar at 8:02 PM 2-16-2009_


_Modified by Drahthaar at 8:06 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

NEVAR!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

PICS


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

man you guys are demanding!








it looks the same, it just has bags now instead of coils. lol


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks really good


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Zyoid)*

Everything looks good. Glad to hear you got the problems figured out. Enjoy my bags


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

looks great man


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (flygli03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygli03* »_ Enjoy my bags









haha, that just sounds wierd


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_
haha, that just sounds wierd

Yeah, a little


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_yeah 30. im actually in onalaska which is closer to winona than lacrosse. i need to take out the rear seats and center console again to rerun my new power wire. and also just redo my ashtray gauges. which sounds harder than it is. ill be out there saturday, and sunday if i need to be. but im on call again so hopefully i dont get facked again by getting called out. but if all goes well i am putting the wheels on and taking it for its maiden voyage

ill see what i can do man, i might be working this weekend, i dont know for sure yet though. I will def come help if i dont work.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

got some new powa! this should work much better...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Same power chord i'm running


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

gotta be better than my fake 6g from walmart...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

LMAO Wallyworld will get you everytime


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

no doubt. said 6g on the box, its def. NOT a 6g, i think its barely an 8


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

I remember the time I got 500 ft of 4 gauge really cheap. Then I looked in it and it was all casing, like maybe a 10 gauge wire in side and a huge casing making it look like 4 gauge. Yep fake 4 gauge I bought 500ft


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

ha, ouch i guess now im happy i only bought a cheap ass "amp wiring kit" from walmart. i should have known better when the "braided" speaker wire like flaked off in my hands. i feel safe putting this rockford fosgate wire in. the fuse is crazy big and the fittings on it are amazing quality. the package must weigh around 4-5 lbs easy. only bummer is i have to rip out the interior again. but after that im done and i wont have to worry about it anymore


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_ha, ouch i guess now im happy i only bought a cheap ass "amp wiring kit" from walmart. i should have known better when the "braided" speaker wire like flaked off in my hands. i feel safe putting this rockford fosgate wire in. the fuse is crazy big and the fittings on it are amazing quality. the package must weigh around 4-5 lbs easy. only bummer is i have to rip out the interior again. but after that im done and i wont have to worry about it anymore

true, true.


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Love this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

almost done... i can smell it


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


----------



## Drahthaar (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_almost done... i can smell it

Is it the smell of burning insulation or curing urethane?








You're probably going to have to drive with the windows down for the next two months to avoid DWIs from sniffing paint.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha. nothing is going to burn... the power wire is good up to 100A. its only going to pull 60 for the compressors. ill be more than fine


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_haha. nothing is going to burn... the power wire is good up to 100A. its only going to pull 60 for the compressors. ill be more than fine


weird i remember this guy saying the same thing...


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

is this thing down yet..................!!!?!?!?!?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

it is and it isnt. everything is done. i just need to tweek some stuff and get the new power cord in. then i wont fear for my life


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so i work this weekend. YAY for a 110hour paycheck but i wont be able to come out and help finish the car. sorry man. I really wanted to. I guess ill just have to wait to see it in person at E09.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

no problem man. imma try and get out there tomorrow evening and button her up. and with any luck get it of jack stands by sunday night.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

at 2:30 central standard time, eric johnston dropped it like it was hot.
thats it, im finally done... kinna. 
picture timeline of my day:
1. started the day off great, 5+ inches of new snow... yay








2. got to the garage, pumped up the propane heater and went to town. no pictures of the interior, sorry. but i ripped back out the center console and rear seats. took the ashtray back out and there were no kinks







so as it stands the interior still isnt back together and only 1 out of 4 needles still works. not sure why. but i did manage to get the new power wire in with no problems at all. this may be why i almost started on fire








8g vs. new 4g








40A vs. 100A








tried everything power wise out first before i continued. no smoke, no fried wires, car started right up as well. pressure switch works flawlessly. i was pretty happy.
3. next took a huge step and put the wheels back on








they looked so good on there, i just needed to get it down and see what she looked like.
not enough room for full car shots so i only got the fronts and close up of rear. my thought came true however, my rear fender is literally sitting on my tires. but nothing new tires cant fix in the future. some crappy pictures all down.
































also found that my drivers front strut is blown, yay again! oh well, i think i was driving on it like that for awhile. ill be on the lookout for a used one. also didnt cut my bushings yet, i cant probably get to the rim in the front. there has been absolutely no adjusments made so far. just mainly wanted to get it on the ground today. but i am very happy. i played around for about an hour and called it quits for the day. roof line is right around chest high. new tires in the back should hunker that rear down quite a bit. i may be able to get the front bags spun down a little as well, my clearance is pretty good there as well.
i cant help but thank everyone again for making this experience an enjoyable one. everyone in here has helped so much and i truly feel like i made some pretty good friends along the way. from buck to santi to piff to ryan to brandon to chris to brad to john...etc. i couldnt have done this without you guys, honestly. 
with that said, even though im not around any of you guys really, i still wanted people to know who really made this build happen
















*[email protected]*
*openroadtuning*
thank you guys so much. 







































































































_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 4:58 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

also keep an eye out tonight for a couple videos, someone told me videos or ban. we dont want that now do we?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

looks good eric http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
thanks for the shout dude, i appreciate it


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

1 
2 
3 


_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 6:17 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Yay for sawblades!!







Looks awesome man. BTW what size tires do you have on there right now?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

215/40 up front
225/45 rear
need 205/40 up front and will prolly swap front tires in the rear


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

You think 205/45 and 215/45 would be good?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

if youre on air, i would stick with 40


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Cool. Again, car looks sick man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta11kid)*

Looks great E http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

damn, looks sick


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Zyoid)*

It's nice to see it done. Great job Eric http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

feels soooo good to have it done finally. now just these damn gauges...


----------



## NYC Wheelz (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beetlebouncer (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NYC Wheelz)*

PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_feels soooo good to have it done finally. now just these damn gauges...

looks great! hopefully viair comes through for ya and then you're set for show season


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*

woo, finally!! Thanx for rocking the sticker!! i like the blades on ur car, but the rear needs to sit in way more, what r the specs on the wheels, and offsets, and adapters?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

pm sent santi.
also i need to thank stratmosphere as well in here. pete got a hold of me after i posted about my drivers side being blown. he is taking care of it for me and as soon as i get my lazy ass over to the garage and send it in. i should have a shiny new strut mailed back to me soon. also got ahold of vw for my destoyed cv boot. apparently the price went down. got the replacement kit for only $45?? hope its legit


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks awesome man, i wish i could have been there to help. hell even if i had the day off the roads were too bad on saturday to want to drive that far. 
when i do my install i will probably be inquiring for your help...


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

ill even make the trek for ya.


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

go 205/45 front and back dude forreal my buddy has it on his sawblades its looks great


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

i just need new rears. going with 215/45 falken 512s. will get new fronts when these go bald. the fronts are keepers at 215/40


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

i had 205/215 on mine, and they were perfect, before i had air, but either way itll give you plenty of clearance. lookin good man


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

Looks good, what's your measurements?
Happy to help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

didnt get final measurements just yet. once i get the new tires and get the fronts where i want them ill be that will be it. but for right now at this moment, the rears are at 22, maybe a little lower. and the fronts are just over 22. my fronts are kinna jacked up because of the blown strut i think also. notch coming as soon as i can drive her to a shop


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*









i know the front wheels are on the wrong side... i was too excited to change them










_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 6:52 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_








i know the front wheels are on the wrong side... i was too excited to change them









_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 6:52 PM 2-24-2009_

Right on. Looks good outside of the garage


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cheating i know...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

haha. it looks weird with the wheels on the wrong side..


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

great work man


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Bork)*

it looks amazing eric!!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks guys! got my cv boot kit in from vw so tackling that on saturday. also stratmosphere is taking care of my blown strut. so if weather cooperates i should have this thing on the road by late next week... but then again we just got more snow plus a ton of ice, so maybe not


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

it was 30ish here yesterday and today it's supposed to hit 60








Weather is so screwy these days...hopefully you catch a warm day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

i blame eric for all this damn snow and my dead battery... ever since he finished his bags it started snowing again.
God i cant wait for warm march temps thats right around the corner.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

45 next firday they are saying!!!!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

got my cv boot fixed finally!
before
















after








stratmosphere will get the blown strut on monday and i should have it back by thurs. friday its supposed to be 45 degrees, so look out


----------



## CANDUBBER (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

job well done! - not so bad eh - just real messy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

when i put my front bags in i realized my pass. side vmaxx strut was blown too....havent even dealt with it yet though haha


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

might as well. stratmosphere will give you a brand new one free of charge


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

drove the car today!!!!!!!
went alright for the mile i drove it. questions
1. pretty sure my bushings are totally shot, this shouldnt look like this:








2. and double checked my brothers line running and everything looked good, except this...








im getting a "popping" type noise coming from my drivers side rear. could this be the culprit ^?
3. and got a little lower


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

To answer question #1 your bushing should not look like that. It might sit higher at times tends to happen but def not that high. They are prob shot it happens from time to time especially the constant wear. Also make sure they are in their stright and in line. The nut might also of went through the bushing making it uneven. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

any insight on the cracking type noise comin from the rear??


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_any insight on the cracking type noise comin from the rear??

my car and my friends both do that with the firestone rears, i think







it has something to do with the way the top mount is seated, but they both do it and it hasnt seemed to be an issue yet


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

Be Careful when you hear that popping noise, that means your bag couple possibly be inflated and now seated correctly up top because the bag fell out of place the last time you let all the air out of it.
Several ways to fix that problem which everyone has discussed.
Also your bushing look more like they were cut too much than worn out


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

i figured it out. loose bolt. i put a set screw in the top cup so it doesnt fall out. car has been driven!!! then it snowed, ****in mother nature is on the rag round here


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

and yeah, i cut my bushing WAYYYY too much. but i got new ones in there right now (uncut). firgure ill just get some from j-13 once i drive it a little more and get used to it.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

dudee.. with all the work you put into the rear trunk, i was expecting better line placement








get rid of the zip ties and put some P-clamps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

already cut the ties off and everything is p-clamped. that picture was taken mid install. everything is all cleaned up and just need to put the front end back on. but yeah, all p-clamped. no worries, im not ghetto rigging this thing, it is my daily after all. good lookin out though


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

had a valve bite the dust today... anyone else ever have this problem? not the whole valve just the selenoid coil ( the black box or head). drove it home from work fine, got home washed it and the right rear would not go up. replaced it with another one, works fine. tested electrical just like before, worked fine. tested the electrical with the pen tester, no power. buck is gettin me a new coil, but im stumped as to how this could have happened


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

i'm guessing bad batch of valves... u've had problems with them since day one.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

first problems were due to bad wiring. but yeah i hear ya...
so i went out to the car today just to see if anything had changed (note: i havent touched it since yesterday...) and now everything works fine?!?!?? i am stumped, i honestly didnt touch a thing since yesterday and now it works?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

i had a problem like this my valves where gettting stuck open and shut when it was cold out have u put any air brake anti freeze in it


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

see that was my first guess as well. but it was sunny and 70* out when this happened... im still gonna have an extra one sent out to me just in case, but its just kind of bizarre. hopefully it doesnt happen again (knock on wood) appreciate the help though guys!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

... dont ask why i deleted these pictures. i think its bs too


_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 3:27 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

they came out nicely! now come east so we can finalize our plans


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

...on my way


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looking good man


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks awesome man, have you notched anything yet? I am hoping to notch mine before the install just to have it done and out of the way.


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_looks awesome man, have you notched anything yet? I am hoping to notch mine before the install just to have it done and out of the way.

no notches, and non cut bushings. i have at least an inch lower to get in the front i think


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_
no notches, and non cut bushings. i have at least an inch lower to get in the front i think


get on it man, that stance looks pretty good as is though. do you know of any place near or far that will do a notch? i am wanting it done for the frame and the tierods. I am looking to have it done within the next month to stay on track with my timeline.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i know a couple guys local who have already been contacted. i need to get some j-13 bushings first. i will always have time to notch them. it will be a last step for me i think. get anything ordered yet?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

looks sweet, love the wheels.
can't wait to see it with the front dowm, maybe some camber in the rear...? just to get it down a bit


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i was planning on new tires in the rear. right now they are 225/45 thinkin 215/45 falkens instead of the kumho (they dont stretch for ****)
but if i were to get some camer back there, i wouldnt want to be buying tires every 3 months either. so its up in the air


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

yeah i would perfer no crazy rear camber any way for driving purposes. i wasnt aware of the tire size, 215s would help alot


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_i know a couple guys local who have already been contacted. i need to get some j-13 bushings first. i will always have time to notch them. it will be a last step for me i think. get anything ordered yet?


some plans have changed (surprise right? I am always changing ideas) but this one might have me on air for extremely cheap. which is exactly what i want for now. I am gonna order the tank probably next week when i get paid, so then i can get to work on the false floor and the hardlines for that. I want to have that all done by the time I have everything else to i can drop it all in one weekend. Since its my daily I cant be down for a long period of time.


----------



## amidcars (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Yes but it more to more looks like you have access to a wood shop? nice looks good!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

215/40 on a 9.5 - falken 452's.
do it, bitchhhhh!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

haha funny, i had the same 215 40 16 falken 452 on a 9.5 on my rs's on my mk3, swapped those to toyos then i ran 215 40 16 on a 9.5 and 195 45 16 on a 8.5... equal stretch and equal side wall hieght it was great!!


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

yea i was running 215/45 on my 9.5 sawblades


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i am going 215/ 40 i think


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_i am going 215/ 40 i think 

yea if i was on air at the time thats what i would have done


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

word.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

check your cellular


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*









just did. whats a text?


----------



## Steve-VR6 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

very clean... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

